# 1992 nissan 300zx non turbo



## Brandan (May 16, 2021)

My 1992 nissan 300zx wont go into reverse? Did anyone else ever have this problem?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be any of a couple of things, from a solenoid on the valve body to the snap ring popping out of its groove in the reverse clutch drum. In the factory service manual, in the AT section, there's a symptom chart that directs you to the possible causes, in order, and directs you to the diagnostic procedure. Nico Club's site has free, online service manuals that you can use.


----------

